# MODiFYiNG A 370z TO FiT A 350Z...WHAT DO YOU THiNK



## DESIREEG. (Dec 12, 2008)

HOW WOULD YOU FEEL IF A COMPANY COULD MODIFY A NISSAN 370z HOOD TO FIT A NISSAN 350z. LET ME KNOW YOUR OPINIONS


----------



## GLU49T (Feb 13, 2009)

um, doesnt that seem kinda backwards


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

too many aftermarket hoods to warrant such a mod.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Mod for a purpose besides looks....


----------

